# πίνακας κατανομής ποσοστών



## amfoivio (Sep 18, 2012)

Bρέθηκε στο διάβα μου αυτος ο όρος..."πίνακας κατανομής ποσοστών"..
Δεν έχω βρεί πουθενά μετάφραση και είναι έρευνα πολιτικού μηχανικού..


----------



## Palavra (Sep 18, 2012)

Μήπως μπορείς να μας δώσεις όλη την πρόταση;


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2012)

Φαντάζομαι ότι εννοεί κάτι σαν «table of ownership percentages».
http://www.google.com/search?q="ownership+percentages+"+condominium


----------



## amfoivio (Sep 18, 2012)

Το τμήμα αυτό, η αποκλειστική χρήση του οποίου θα ανήκει στην οικοδομή που θα ανεγερθεί εντός αυτού, σύμφωνα με τον προσαρτώμενο στο παρόν..... πίνακα κατανομής ποσοστών του πολιτικού μηχανικού.... έχει επιφάνεια μέτρα τετραγωνικά εκατόν ενενήντα έξι και ένα εκατοστό (196,01), ποσοστό συνιδιοκτησίας στο ενιαίο οικόπεδο εκατόν τριάντα επτά χιλιοστά και εννιακόσια τριάντα πέντε χιλιοστά του χιλιοστού (137,935/1000) εξ αδιαιρέτου και συνορεύει γύρωθεν.....αυτό είναι context.
Δέν έχω βρει ακριβή όρο παντώς προς το παρόν..τα μόνα που ίσως να το περιγράφουν κάπως μπορεί να είναι το ''ownership percentages schedule" ή όπως προανέφερες nickel το ''table of ownership percentages'' .
Θα γίνει κατανοήτο πιστεύετε;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 18, 2012)

Αυτό που λέει ο Νίκελ τότε. Α, και αν έχεις απορία για το εκατοστό, δες εδώ.


----------



## amfoivio (Sep 18, 2012)

Μήπως όμως είναι αυτό πιο ακριβες;<<table of common elements percentage>>;
How is the assessment calculated?
Assessments are based on the annual estimated expenses for the property. The assessments are calculated by using what is known as the Percentage of Ownership of Common Elements. The Percentage of Ownership of Common Elements is based on the value of the individual units in relation to the value of the property as a whole, and the monthly assessment is proportioned in the same ratio as Percentage of Ownership of the Common Elements. Assessments are always subject to increase or decrease based on changes in budgeted expenses.
http://www.ownacondo.com/faq.html
Στο proZ έχουν μεταφράσει ώς πίνακα αναλογισμού τα"table of co-ownership/joint ownership percentages" ή "table of common elements percentage".
Στο michanikos τα διαχωρίζουν αυτά τα δύο απότι κατάλαβα απο αυτή την συζήτηση
http://www.michanikos.gr/topic/9669-Σύσταση-οριζόντιας-ιδιοκτησίας/
(δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται να κάνω post συζήτηση απο άλλο φόρουμ,αλλα μου φάνηκε χρήσιμη γενικά)


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2012)

Common elements είναι οι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι (common areas). 

Ο πίνακας αναλογισμού στο ProZ δεν ξέρουμε τι είναι (δηλαδή, βλέπουμε αποδόσεις στα αγγλικά αλλά δεν έχει εξηγηθεί τι είναι στα ελληνικά). Συχνά δεν ξέρουν και οι μηχανικοί. Όπως ωστόσο εξηγεί ένας: «Αφορά σε απαλλοτριώσεις λόγω ρυμοτόμησης ή λόγω νέας οδοποιίας κλπ.».

Μείνε στην απόδοση που σου πρότεινα. Είναι σαφής και διεθνής.


----------



## amfoivio (Sep 18, 2012)

Eύχαριστω! 
Όσο περισσότερο το έψαχνα τόσο πιο περίπλοκο γίνονταν... Αν και φαινόταν πολυ "αθώος" όρος με την πρώτη ματια..!


----------

